# Landscape/Architecture in China. Processed with Aperture 3



## frnak (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey there ehMac, I just uploaded another set of photos to my website...I don't know if sharing photos is allowed on the photography forum, so feel free to delete this if this violates any rules.

Witness the transformation of Beijing, from the Olympic Stadium to ancient temples. JXL Studio presents Landscapes and Architecture III of an ongoing series, Visiting China '11.

Here's some photos in the set, If you want to see the whole set, please visit my website =) Thanks!


----------

